# GF is texting a lad from her work



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Now then lads in a bit of a situation here so thought id get your opinions on how to go about things..

The girlfriends phone lit up the other night while she was in the shower , and it was a message from a lads name ive never heard of so stupidly and for the first time (never looked at a girlfriends phone or and thing like that before) i had a quick swipe just to see who it was or what he was saying .. turns out its a lad who she works with as some of the talk was work related but i scrolled up and seriously there were tons of messages i didnt read then and just put the phone back ****ing fuming....

Shes been working there for about a year now and shes told me loads about all the people who she likes who she dislikes etc and funnily enough this lads name has never came up.

SO , do i ...

A - Say nothing , forget about it and trust her.

B - Say nothing yet , look again when i have more time and see whats really going on.

C - Presume shes cheating and sack her off

D - Go find this lad and see what hes got to say


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

You cant say nothing to the lad its not his problem your misses has a boy friend

I wouldnt mention it just yet or maybe ask who he is as you saw a text pop up on her phone??


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bury her under the patio


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

tell her you looked through her phone and want to kno whats going on - its already p!ssed you off and will eat you up till you kno and the truth of how you kno will out in the end so just bite the bullet and do it sooner rather then later


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You will do all of them choices in that order mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Bury her under the patio


He might not have a nice patio mate, might not have enough time on his hands for the upkeep


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Tbh though no point in pulling her because its not like shes going to own up if owt is going on is she?

This is **** but if it were me, I would wait till I could get a hold off her phone again when I had more time with it to read through more messages then you will most likely know the score.

**** what people say about trust and telling each other everything just fcuking find out for yasel


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Are you a jealous person? Do you think she may not mention his name because she thinks you will flip out??

How much do you trust her? I think its something you should keep an eye on but I wouldn't get too worked up about it just yet. Next time you notice he texts just say "oh yeah who's XXX" and gauge her reaction.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

stu8 said:


> Now then lads in a bit of a situation here so thought id get your opinions on how to go about things..
> 
> The girlfriends phone lit up the other night while she was in the shower , and it was a message from a lads name ive never heard of so stupidly and for the first time (never looked at a girlfriends phone or and thing like that before) i had a quick swipe just to see who it was or what he was saying .. turns out its a lad who she works with as some of the talk was work related but i scrolled up and seriously there were tons of messages i didnt read then and just put the phone back ****ing fuming....
> 
> ...


If your GF is normally trustworthy then I'd give her the benefit of the doubt and perhaps just keep an eye out for anything amiss. But in my opinion checking the cellphone of a partner is below the belt.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Start by simply asking who the guy is. Nothing wrong in admitting that you saw they message notification appear. I'd say if she had something to hide though she'd make sure the phone had a lock on it.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

further investigation is required mate.

1) check through all texts, emails and phone calls.

2) insert a key tracker onto her pc/laptop

3) sneak a tracking device onto her

4) hire @IGotTekkers to try and entrap her

:whistling:


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Id find out more if possible but very suspicious that she's not mentioned him.

Personaly id go straight to C


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

stu8 said:


> Now then lads in a bit of a situation here so thought id get your opinions on how to go about things..
> 
> The girlfriends phone lit up the other night while she was in the shower , and it was a message from a lads name ive never heard of so stupidly and for the first time (never looked at a girlfriends phone or and thing like that before) i had a quick swipe just to see who it was or what he was saying .. turns out its a lad who she works with as some of the talk was work related but i scrolled up and seriously there were tons of messages i didnt read then and just put the phone back ****ing fuming....
> 
> ...


A - Say nothing , forget about it and trust her.

*B - Say nothing yet , look again when i have more time and see whats really going on.*

C - Presume shes cheating and sack her off

D - Go find this lad and see what hes got to say


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Heath said:


> further investigation is required mate.
> 
> 1) check through all texts, emails and phone calls.
> 
> ...


This is without a doubt the best course of action to take. Ignore all other posts in this thread and do exactly what Heath has stated. Its the only option.

Good luck OP


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Say you saw the name pop up and ask who it is. Gauge it by her reaction to telling you, if you know her well you'll know by her reaction if you should be worried.

If you don't say anything it will just eat you up anyway. Get it out in the open.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Curiosity will get the better of you now. Have another look on the sly or ask her to show you the messages between them. I would do it on the sly otherwise it will cause friction if you challenge her trust and she proves she is innocent.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

check her chin and tits for spots lol - check her knickers lol - accidently drop something on her phone and smash it ,

failing that - tell her your going mad and hoo the fuk is resten ?

and youve seen his messages lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

if things do look suspicious then you can also hire @Ackee&Saltfish to follow the lad and following that @jon-kent to bugger him so bad he won't be a problem again...

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Should have put it back, wait for her to see it and pick the phone up, then ask who it is and see if she lies.

Standard maneuver lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Monitor phone, soon as she text pics of her bewbs, dump her


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheers for the replies so far , its a tough one cause we are both really honest and open about what i though was everything thats why this is so strange cause if she was talking to someone this much surely she should let me know about it or atleast mention this guy..

She knows that aslong as it was just general work chit chat i wouldnt say **** so thats whats got me thinking theres more to it. I wish i hadnt looked now but at the same time glad i did cause if something does end up to be going on im being played a right cnut here.

I think the only way to solve this is wait and check her phone again and see how the texting started etc , i know it sucks but if i ask her shes more than likely going to feel really upset ive gone trough her phone!

Proper stressing now aswell cause shes staying over at a 'girls from work tonight' so she can go out for someones leaving do - all i can think is it could just be his lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't worry mate, aslong as he's not better in bed then you, your golden


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

stu8 said:


> Now then lads in a bit of a situation here so thought id get your opinions on how to go about things..
> 
> The girlfriends phone lit up the other night while she was in the shower , and it was a message from a lads name ive never heard of so stupidly and for the first time (never looked at a girlfriends phone or and thing like that before) i had a quick swipe just to see who it was or what he was saying .. turns out its a lad who she works with as some of the talk was work related but i scrolled up and seriously there were tons of messages i didnt read then and just put the phone back ****ing fuming....
> 
> ...


give up on her, she's probably sucking him off in the stock room anyway


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Should have put it back, wait for her to see it and pick the phone up, then ask who it is and see if she lies.
> 
> Standard maneuver lol


 :sneaky2:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Id go for option Z

Speak to her like an Adult.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Get the guys number start texting him if he dosnt leave her alone your going to snap off his head and ram your fist down his neck?


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

stu8 said:


> Cheers for the replies so far , its a tough one cause we are both really honest and open about what i though was everything thats why this is so strange cause if she was talking to someone this much surely she should let me know about it or atleast mention this guy..
> 
> She knows that aslong as it was just general work chit chat i wouldnt say **** so thats whats got me thinking theres more to it. I wish i hadnt looked now but at the same time glad i did cause if something does end up to be going on im being played a right cnut here.
> 
> ...


staying over at a 'girls from work tonight'

thats the classic right there

fuk it - start digging the patio for her return


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stu8 said:


> Cheers for the replies so far , its a tough one cause we are both really honest and open about what i though was everything thats why this is so strange cause if she was talking to someone this much surely she should let me know about it or atleast mention this guy..
> 
> She knows that aslong as it was just general work chit chat i wouldnt say **** so thats whats got me thinking theres more to it. I wish i hadnt looked now but at the same time glad i did cause if something does end up to be going on im being played a right cnut here.
> 
> ...


offer to pick her up?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

because she texting a guy? have i missed something here?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Must be just me that finds it a turn on for my mrs to send pics and dirty messages :lol:


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Check her phone again tomorrow, or in a few days, check the type of convo she's having,

If your not happy with what u find, there is nothing u can do but dump her, if u start an argument over it u will only end up looking like an insecure Cnut,

U can't change people mate, if she's doing dodgy things get rid


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> tell her you looked through her phone and want to kno whats going on - its already p!ssed you off and will eat you up till you kno and the truth of how you kno will out in the end so just bite the bullet and do it sooner rather then later


THIS ^^^

Also the more you the leave it like benno said the worst / you will start MAKING UP storys in your head of what might be going on when nothing is going on at all !


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Id go for option Z
> 
> Speak to her like an Adult.


This isnt something you can just say though is it without causing alot of drama - 'oh i looked through your phone whos this lad you texting non stop...'

If there was a better or more grownup way to go about this please, do explain


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

stu8 said:


> Cheers for the replies so far , its a tough one cause we are both really honest and open about what i though was everything thats why this is so strange cause if she was talking to someone this much surely she should let me know about it or atleast mention this guy..
> 
> She knows that aslong as it was just general work chit chat i wouldnt say **** so thats whats got me thinking theres more to it. I wish i hadnt looked now but at the same time glad i did cause if something does end up to be going on im being played a right cnut here.
> 
> ...


Problem is, it probably is standard work chit chat... but you, I and every other male on the planet knows he wants to lick her where she wees. I bet he's not texting the office munter. Girls always think these guys are just being a nice guy and don't see the intention.

If you trust her just forget about it. As soon as the penny drops he wants more she'll feel betrayed by him and kick him in to touch. It's not her fault she's falling for the friendly friendly approach, she's female, they like to think they can have male friends.

Going to be very hard not to resist a snoop though now lol

Edit: Just saw that last paragraph... Come clean with her, it'll eat you up otherwise.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

stu8 said:


> This isnt something you can just say though is it without causing alot of drama - 'oh i looked through your phone whos this lad you texting non stop...'
> 
> If there was a better or more grownup way to go about this please, do explain


dont have a problem with her texting other males? Trust her? list is endless


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

stu8 said:


> This isnt something you can just say though is it without causing alot of drama - 'oh i looked through your phone whos this lad you texting non stop...'
> 
> If there was a better or more grownup way to go about this please, do explain


If i see a text from a man on my girlfriends phone i simply ask who is that?!

You could say your phone went off when you were in the shower who is bob?

I cannot see why she would be offended if you say you trust each other? Or do you not i duno


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Problem is, it probably is standard work chit chat... but you, I and every other male on the planet knows he wants to lick her where she wees. I bet he's not texting the office munter. Girls always think these guys are just being a nice guy and don't see the intention.
> 
> If you trust her just forget about it. As soon as the penny drops he wants more she'll feel betrayed by him and kick him in to touch. It's not her fault she's falling for the friendly friendly approach, she's female, they like to think they can have male friends.
> 
> Going to be very hard not to resist a snoop though now lol


I tried to explain this to my girlfriend all i got back was so you wanna sex every one you see. lol fail

she was only joking though. and i did make sure she understood i was the exception to man kind


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> dont have a problem with her texting other males? Trust her? list is endless


You're not male.

We KNOW what his intentions are... even if her's are innocent lol


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> dont have a problem with her texting other males? Trust her? list is endless


Knew it wouldn't be long till some female come along claiming its ok to have male friends,

Sorry to break it to you. But they all want to fcuk u,


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> dont have a problem with her texting other males? Trust her? list is endless


nothing to do with trust really is it , i think most people in general who are in long term relationships would want to know if their partner was texting non stop with someone else and being so secretive about it , like if hes this much of a nice lad to talk to this much , why not tell me about him yaknow.. if hes putting this much time into texting her its obvious he doesnt just want to chat


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ever thought this guy is gay lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

2004mark said:


> You're not male.
> 
> We KNOW what his intentions are... even if her's are innocent lol


Exactly this^^^

He's just a friend BS never has washed with me.

I had a friend who was a girl, I wanted to f%$k her lol.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> Knew it wouldn't be long till some female come along claiming its ok to have male friends,
> 
> Sorry to break it to you. But they all want to fcuk u,


LOL they may want to but surely unless they are up for a bit of the rape game, its really not just one persons decision is it?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

stu8 said:


> nothing to do with trust really is it , i think most in general who are in long term relationships would want to know if their partner was texting non stop with someone else and being so secretive about it , like if hes this much of a nice lad to talk to this much , why not tell me about him yaknow.. if hes putting this much time into texting her its obvious he doesnt just want to chat


of course its to do with trust? you checked her phone, that implies you dont trust her


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

I say stalk her social media and find out who the other guy is (also if they send messages on there also?). The other guy might be some obese married gay lad for all you know!

Nothing wrong with casual invasion of your other half's privacy in my eyes :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> of course its to do with trust? you checked her phone, that implies you dont trust her


Doesn't imply that at all, its curiosity. Especially if a blokes name pops up.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

if i saw a lad text my girlfriends phone i wouldnt care tbh...

advantages of not having many feelings lol

if she cheated on me id get to go pounding again


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> LOL they may want to but surely unless they are up for a bit of the rape game, its really not just one persons decision is it?


That's true, but it's bordering on disrespectful to carry on when one side of the party wants different to the other,

If ur single, text whoever the hell u like, but I don't txt girl mates regularly out of respect to my mrs, and the same from her end

Thinking its ok, is either disrespectful or very nieve

The OP's girlfriend haven't even mentioned this guy before, if my mrs had a 'guy friend', I would even consider it unless I had met him personally, he's not that good of a friend if he's never met her partner, she is being shady by not mentioning him and dissrespectful by doing it in the first place

I'm sure every male in this thread with all of their brain would agree


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Doesn't imply that at all, its curiosity. Especially if a blokes name pops up.


if you trusted her then you would just ask her if you were that curious?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> That's true, but it's bordering on disrespectful to carry on when one side of the party wants different to the other,
> 
> If ur single, text whoever the hell u like, but I don't txt girl mates regularly out of respect to my mrs, and the same from her end
> 
> ...


but you have girl mates, that you dont want to fcuk?

thats goes against what you were saying a bit earlier?

thikign its OK, means you dont have to check each others phone and you can have a healthy relationship. Do i tell my fiancee every person i text? no, but if he asked would i tell him and show him the messages? yeah of course and thats happened before. No drama


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> That's true, but it's bordering on disrespectful to carry on when one side of the party wants different to the other,
> 
> If ur single, text whoever the hell u like, but I don't txt girl mates regularly out of respect to my mrs, and the same from her end
> 
> ...


yes and im sure they do, but im trying to see it from the OP's girlfriends side, not the every man is out to have sex with you side


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> if you trusted her then you would just ask her if you were that curious?


No cos asking implies he doesn't trust her, thats creating more drama.

Check on the sly find out she is innocently texting, then feel guilty and never check again. Lesson learnt.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

cut a pen1s sized hole in a water melon and go to town on that sh1t in the kitchen with one leg up on the worktop. just as she is about to see you, turn around and be all if you can text other dudes I can fvck water melons


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> if i saw a lad text my girlfriends phone i wouldnt care tbh...
> 
> advantages of not having many feelings lol
> 
> if she cheated on me id get to go pounding again


That's pretty much how I've always felt. If **** like this is going to happen no amount of snooping is going to change it the outcome. People are free to do as they please.

Once or twice in the past I've thought I hope she is seeing another guy as would save me a job ending it :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> No cos asking implies he doesn't trust her, thats creating more drama.
> 
> Check on the sly find out she is innocently texting, then feel guilty and never check again. Lesson learnt.


lol but he doesnt trust her!!!!!

erh ma gahd men!!!


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldnt feel as stressed if i know what this lad looks like but after a quick facebook search hes on all private - gonna just wait it out and have another look at her phone tomorrow if i can - god i feel like a idiot right now but ive gotta get it sorted and this seems like the only way now


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jake87 said:


> cut a pen1s sized hole in a water melon and go to town on that sh1t in the kitchen with one leg up on the worktop. just as she is about to see you, turn around and be all if you can text other dudes I can fvck water melons


this is amazing


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> but you have girl mates, that you dont want to fcuk?
> 
> thats goes against what you were saying a bit earlier?
> 
> thikign its OK, means you dont have to check each others phone and you can have a healthy relationship. Do i tell my fiancee every person i text? no, but if he asked would i tell him and show him the messages? yeah of course and thats happened before. No drama


I have girl mates, but if I was single, I would fcuk every single one of them that I haven't already fcuked, that's why I no longer txt them, because I have some respect for my mrs

And personally I don't check my other halfs phone, but if she gave me a reason to, (random guys popping up) I wouldn't think twice


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> lol but he doesnt trust her!!!!!
> 
> erh ma gahd men!!!


girl, he can't make it so obvious he doesn't trust her, that can ruin a relationship

he has to do some ground work first


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> girl, he can't make it so obvious he doesn't trust her, that can ruin a relationship
> 
> he has to do some ground work first


i agree, but he was saying he did trust her, he was just curious..which clearly isnt true


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> yes and im sure they do, but im trying to see it from the OP's girlfriends side, not the every man is out to have sex with you side


Every man is out to have sex with u !!, the ones that look like they aren't are the ones that are ****e with women lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> I have girl mates, *but if I was single, I would fcuk every single one of them that I haven't already fcuked*, that's why I no longer txt them, because I have some respect for my mrs
> 
> And personally I don't check my other halfs phone, but if she gave me a reason to, (random guys popping up) I wouldn't think twice


REALLY? REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> REALLY? REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY?


Lmao, yes really


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> Every man is out to have sex with u !!, the ones that look like they aren't are the ones that are ****e with women lol


i am now looking at my male friends differently..

what about married male friends?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

stu8 said:


> Proper stressing now aswell cause shes staying over at a 'girls from work tonight' so she can go out for someones leaving do - all i can think is it could just be his lol


Got bad news for you son...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i am now looking at my male friends differently..
> 
> what about married male friends?


they also want it!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Heath said:


> they also want it!


LMFAO

nowhere is safe....


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i am now looking at my male friends differently..
> 
> what about married male friends?


Even worse if their married, the feeling of being trapped with one woman forever can give u a fcuked up imagination lol, they have done sick things to you in their heads, trust me


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> i agree, but he was saying he did trust her, he was just curious..which clearly isnt true


The thing is I'm sure you're not naïve enough to think that people in loving and trusting relationships still don't cheat. How many times have you heard people saying that cheating was the worst thing they've ever done and regret it. Lust can be a powerful thing.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> LMFAO
> 
> nowhere is safe....


but we can't be blamed, it's wired in the DNA :laugh:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> i am now looking at my male friends differently..
> 
> what about *married male friends*?


if they thought they could get away with it 100% then probably yes lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> The thing is I'm sure you're not naïve enough to think that people in loving and trusting relationships still don't cheat. How many times have you heard people saying that cheating was the worst thing they've ever done and regret it. *Lust can be a powerful thing*.


well yes clearly as theres about 20 guys now that want to have sex with me!

What about OH's brothers?


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just be open with her let her know how you feel about it if she has any respect for you she will know how much you love her and understand how you feel , and go with your gut instinct and not your heart as your heart can easily be fooled .


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> well yes clearly as theres about 20 guys now that want to have sex with me!
> 
> What about OH's brothers?


Now your just teasing yourself


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> if i saw a lad text my girlfriends phone i wouldnt care tbh...
> 
> advantages of not having many feelings lol


lol you're dead inside


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> well yes clearly as theres about 20 guys now that want to have sex with me!
> 
> What about OH's brothers?


Jeremy Kyle waiting to happen...


----------



## sharonkind1 (Oct 3, 2013)

B - take a peek when she's out the room again and read all the messages.....

Im sure if she was up to no good then she would have told him not to text her when you would be around and she wouldnt have left her phone out either, would have taken it into the shower. she doesnt sound crafty enough to be up to no good !


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> Now your just teasing yourself


just trying to find the line


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> well yes clearly as theres about 20 guys now that want to have sex with me!
> 
> What about OH's brothers?


Yes, they've probably had many dw's thinking about it while flicking through your fb pics.

You're probably safe there though as there brother loyalty should (but not always) be a greater force.

Generally the more 'wrong' it is, the more 'right' it is lol


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> well yes clearly as theres about 20 guys now that want to have sex with me!


21 :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Yes, they've probably had many dw's thinking about it while flicking through your fb pics.
> 
> You're probably safe there though as there brother loyalty should (but not always) be a greater force.
> 
> Generally the more 'wrong' it is, the more 'right' it is lol


good grief!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> good grief!


Has the penny dropped lol

Being serious though, it's probably not every guy you know. It's just the ones that text you with random chit chat (as in the OP)... that is the give away. Same goes for my mates gf's... I never text the ugly ones unless I have to :lol:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

I'd have another look through the phone personally and try and gauge what the messages are like.

Either way its a slippery slope if you snoop or you don't, i've been there plenty of times but if you don't it will eat away at you.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

same as there is a hot crazy scale I reckon there must be a hotness to risk you would take scale :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Heath said:


> same as there is a hot crazy scale I reckon there must be a hotness to risk you would take scale :lol:


Ha, totally. I have a good one that I'm not willing to admit on an open forum :lol:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> well yes clearly as theres about 20 guys now that want to have sex with me!
> 
> What about OH's brothers?


OH's brother still applies.

My girlfriends sister is hot property. Would never happen though, too much respect for both of them.

Still like the thought of giving her one though.

I think @2004mark basically said it how it is. Girls fall too easily for this friendly approach, I was even having this conversation today with my girl. Told her I don't mind her chatting away to lads in bars or whatever but the fact is his end game is to get all up in and around her so keep that in mind.


----------



## nutri (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd just ask, say you seen she got a text from ****** when she was in the shower and casually ask who its from! Keep an eye on her reaction and go from there. Thats just me though i wouldn't be able to sleep with something like that on my mind. It's probably nothing anyway don't get too bothered by it just yet!


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> check her chin and tits for spots lol - check her knickers lol - accidently drop something on her phone and smash it ,
> 
> failing that - tell her your going mad and hoo the fuk is resten ?
> 
> and youve seen his messages lol


its ok bud - it was only resten telling her - her nando,s voucher are in the post

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think of it like this - if your partner is texting some bloke, and is completely open about it - say to the extent that she'd show you a funny joke, or something - then quite possibly there's nothing to worry about - the bloke may be after her, but if she's easy going and very open about it, suggests that she sees nothing to hide - like for example, if she's texting him, and is quite open and you know it's happening (she'd do it openly in front of you). It is possible for women to have male friends and it be entirely platonic - at least from her perspective.

If it's secretive, if her behaviour has changed, if she's furtive or can be possessive or touchy about you going near her phone - maybe grounds to worry. I've been there, and often there's clues and other changes in behaviour.

If you're suspect something is going on, and are about to confront her - then find out and be sure, before you do. From experience, they may well not be honest about it, unless truly pushed on the matter, and you make it known that you do know what's going on.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Ha, totally. I have a good one that I'm not willing to admit on an open forum :lol:


My misses cousin is the spitting image of Rachel Bilson, I will say no more :laugh:


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

The problem i have with saying to her 'i saw you got a message on your phone from *** who is he' is if she is upto no good but is wanting to lie about it she could surely just say its noone just a work friend and then delete all the messages and be even more sneaky about it - ive made the decision im going to look through her phone again and see what they are talking about - if theres loads of sleazy stuff or just real personal talk i know shes having me on , not been honest with me and ill probably have to end things which i really dont want to do but we're at a age now where this sort of thing isnt on


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> OH's brother still applies.
> 
> My girlfriends sister is hot property. Would never happen though, too much respect for both of them.
> 
> ...


In only the last few months I've had two girls tell me about a 'friend', one was going to stop over at his place for a week... in blissful ignorance that it was all innocent. Both wouldn't listen to my warnings... sure enough though, a few weeks late both tell me I was right.

The only way a guy can be only friends with a hot girl is if he's already had sex with her once or twice and got it out his system. Problem is then the girls finds it hard to separate sex and emotion and goes all weird.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> I think of it like this - if your partner is texting some bloke, and is completely open about it - say to the extent that she'd show you a funny joke, or something - then quite possibly there's nothing to worry about - the bloke may be after her, but if she's easy going and very open about it, suggests that she sees nothing to hide - like for example, if she's texting him, and is quite open and you know it's happening (she'd do it openly in front of you). It is possible for women to have male friends and it be entirely platonic - at least from her perspective.
> 
> If it's secretive, if her behaviour has changed, if she's furtive or can be possessive or touchy about you going near her phone - maybe grounds to worry. I've been there, and often there's clues and other changes in behaviour.
> 
> If you're suspect something is going on, and are about to confront her - then find out and be sure, before you do. From experience, they may well not be honest about it, unless truly pushed on the matter, and you make it known that you do know what's going on.


All true.

If my girlfriend is chatting to someone and they know she has a fella and they start with the come on she actually gets offended and thinks they are disrespecting her. When we head out we hardly spend much time near each other in bars so I've seen it from a distance before. Normally I'll come up and start acting a cock but I've been told to knock that on the head lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I would think if she isnt protecting her phone. Leaves it laying around

Not on phone all time whilst your with her then it may be harmless.

Just do a bit of secret looking around. Try sensible suggestions like you will pick her

Up from mates or from leaving do etc. See how she reacts.. Or make up a little story

About how you seem a bit distant lately is everything ok.just get her talking and try to

Get a gauge of her reaction.. Theres loads of ways to gather intel without blowing

Your bolt asking her directly. But she isnt going far to hide it least you would

Do is lock phone. Not leave it laying around and definitely not keep all the messages on phone..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

So many paranoid people on this site, what's wrong with texting aslong as nothing else happens.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

My missus was very guilty of believing guys were just being friendly for the sake of friendship as opposed to getting their dicks wet.

So I predicted *every* single move the weasel made until the penny dropped with her :lol: weak ass game by the way!

OP the way I look at is if any partner wants to cheat they will do it somehow so what's the point of stressing about it. I made the mistake of going through an ex's phone and thought WTF am I doing. I think in a relationship we should be entitled to some privacy so felt pretty low about breaking that mutual trust.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kingdale said:


> So many paranoid people on this site, what's wrong with texting aslong as nothing else happens.


You fcukin calling me paranoid cnut


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

kingdale said:


> So many paranoid people on this site, what's wrong with texting aslong as nothing else happens.


i dont know nothings happening though, thats the problem... cant you see that from reading the thread???


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> A - Say nothing , forget about it and trust her.
> 
> B - Say nothing yet , look again when i have more time and see whats really going on.
> 
> ...


 - Possibly all work related massages - but if not you need to ask yourself why she would want to date others and go behind your back ??? it may be your at fault not her ??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> So many paranoid people on this site, what's wrong with texting aslong as nothing else happens.


everyone knows texting leads to sexting


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha this just triggered a memory!

This absolute hero of player told this chick I used to work with he was gay (she had a bf) and then played the I wonder what it's like to kiss a girl line. She bought it and kissed him thinking it was harmless, despite never seeing him with a dude.

In the end he managed to bang her :lol: and she insisted it was ok cos he was gay :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Hahaha this just triggered a memory!
> 
> This absolute hero of player told this chick I used to work with he was gay (she had a bf) and then played the I wonder what it's like to kiss a girl line. She bought it and kissed him thinking it was harmless, despite never seeing him with a dude.
> 
> In the end he managed to bang her :lol: and she insisted it was ok cos he was gay :lol: :lol:


easiest pick up method since time began.

all women want to think they can turn a gay guy :laugh:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> So many paranoid people on this site, what's wrong with texting aslong as nothing else happens.


Nothing... in theory.

Problem is, sometimes something else does happen - and often, things like texts, and other messaging are big enablers.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

kingdale said:


> So many paranoid people on this site, what's wrong with texting aslong as nothing else happens.


Kidding right, so if your misses was texting a guy some sleazy $hit, that would be ok, as long as nothing else happens lol?

Youre missing the point, a guy always has other intentions.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> Nothing... in theory.
> 
> Problem is, sometimes something else does happen - and often, things like texts, and other messaging are big enablers.


True but I wouldn't get worked up until something happened or the texts were bad. If it just general chit chat why would anyone care.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Kidding right, so if your misses was texting a guy some sleazy $hit, that would be ok, as long as nothing else happens lol?
> 
> Youre missing the point, a guy always has other intentions.


Was it sleazy or just normal talking? Normal talking I couldn't care less.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

a women speaks from the heart

a man talks from his testicles

h34r:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

I hate the 'Can't a girl have a friend who's a bloke' line.

Well no, because if the fella is like me and every other male I know and the girl is decent looking, if the opportunity presents itself... They will take advantage.

I'd say who is .... And if she says 'oh we just work together etc' then give it the 'why haven't you ever mentioned him before' and then judge the reaction


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> a women speaks from the heart
> 
> a man talks from his testicles
> 
> h34r:


/thread


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Whats her number we'll see if it really us innocent texting :whistling:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> a women speaks from the heart
> 
> a man talks from his testicles
> 
> h34r:


of course - with only one exception

he has just emptied em lol


----------



## welsh-dragon (Sep 24, 2013)

don't forgot if its an iphone shes got, even if she deletes texts, on the home page you can scroll left and type this guys name in the search bar and all the old texts will come up and other if you want to look....

I would keep checking for a bit, but shes going to click soon as you will start been off with her so play it cool man.


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

I was in the same position as OP.

I asked who the name was and she said openly. I knew who he was, and know that he is married and my gf knows his wife well, he is 10 yrs older and is no way threatening to me in a sexy way :wub:

My gf is very open though, so would happily text right next to me in full view, would share what they were saying, would openly say if there was any flirty banter from him etc....

As I'm not threatened by him at all I let the flirtiness go....she would reply and let him know if he got a bit much, and would often 'remind' him how much she adores his wife.

She kept me up to date on everything. I knew he was going through a really tough time with his family, marriage and depression.....so she was just being a good friend to him and offering advice.....(she does see him and his mrs regularly as they are all part of a theatre group btw)

Basically though (bare in mind the firtyness wasn't always present in their convos) he was cracking up one day and said he needed someone, she went round to be there for him as a friend (as she has experienced depression) and the cvnt in the moment tried to kiss her twice!!!!! Turned out he had feelings for her...

She gave him a telling off, he apologized for it straight away. she left his, came home and rung me in tears because she had to be open and tell me straight away.......

Now although I didn't like what happened.....It did confirm how much I can trust my gf in situations like that...so I say the only way to be is open and honest and just ask her about it.....but don't let her go round there!!!! lol.

And she has since show me his messages (voluntarily) to confirm the whole story.

If I didn't already know who he was, I would have kept a much closer eye, and snipped it at the bud before it progressed.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

welsh-dragon said:


> don't forgot if its an iphone shes got, even if she deletes texts, on the home page you can scroll left and type this guys name in the search bar and all the old texts will come up and other if you want to look....
> 
> I would keep checking for a bit, but shes going to click soon as you will start been off with her so play it cool man.


****, how do I get to stop this... I mean a friend wanted to know :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

kingdale said:


> True but I wouldn't get worked up until something happened or the texts were bad. If it just general chit chat why would anyone care.


restored faith in mankind


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

stu8 said:


> The problem i have with saying to her 'i saw you got a message on your phone from *** who is he' is if she is upto no good but is wanting to lie about it she could surely just say its noone just a work friend and then delete all the messages and be even more sneaky about it - ive made the decision im going to look through her phone again and see what they are talking about - if theres loads of sleazy stuff or just real personal talk i know shes having me on , not been honest with me and ill probably have to end things which i really dont want to do but we're at a age now where this sort of thing isnt on


Serious question, are you on tren?

I question all sorts of sh1t that i normally wouldn't due to that stuff.


----------



## welsh-dragon (Sep 24, 2013)

just-that-ek said:


> ****, how do I get to stop this... I mean a friend wanted to know :whistling:


tell ya friend hes fu5ked as its a nightmare thing on iphones "if your friend" is trying to hide sumit ha, and ive not found how to remove it,,,, there will be messages from years back oppppssss


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> restored faith in mankind


no he missed out some details. If he didnt know the guy texting, he would care and want to know more. He is young, probably single, so at that age you tend not to care so much.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

welsh-dragon said:


> tell ya friend hes fu5ked as its a nightmare thing on iphones "if your friend" is trying to hide sumit ha, and ive not found how to remove it,,,, there will be messages from years back oppppssss


factory reset without backup :laugh:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sin bin the b1tch kick his Cnut in and get on pof!

Or look more into it to see if there's flirty texts or if she's been sucking him off at lunch time


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> no he missed out some details. If he didnt know the guy texting, he would care and want to know more. He is young, probably single, so at that age you tend not to care so much.


at what age do you care?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> True but I wouldn't get worked up until something happened or the texts were bad. If it just general chit chat why would anyone care.


Well speaking personally, I may have had some suspicions or hunches that something didn't feel right, but it was being able to find / read some emails that were proof.

If it's all open and above board - because, yes, I do believe in some examples, women can have male friends who they text with and email with, that aren't a threat to a relationship - and no secrecy, then nothing to worry about. If it is secret / furtive, though, you'd be wondering why and / or whether the woman is right for you.

Some people don't care what their other halfs do / get up to - I'm cool with that - I've had relationships like that - although inevitably, you tend to get to the point where you don't get why you are together - **** buddies are one thing, but it's rarely sustainable for any true period. Sometimes it's more serious / long-term, and secrecy and behaving with others that you'd not be prepared to be open with in front of your partner, is at best a bad warning sign, at worst a smoking gun.

I guess it depends - for me, it's about equality - if I'm with a woman, and she wants to be free to flirt / socialise / **** other men, I'm cool with that, so long as it's all open and I'm free to do whatever I want, too. If I'm in a long-term relationship (and have been - and married) and it's being done behind my back, then that's uncool, and utlimately was the end for my marriage. I'm not particularly bitter about it, though, for me, personally, I think it was a shitty thing to do in a long-term relationship and marriage, and given we've got 2 kids, but I'm well past having my heart broken, so so long as somebody isn't pissing on me and trying to convince me it's just raining, I'm sufficiently robust enough to move on.

Your other half texting another man, and being secretive and furtive about it? I'd say it's only a matter of time. Your other half texting another bloke and is completely open about it, then quite possibly nothing to worry about.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Have a threesome and when he is up behind ya mrs and his back is turned stick him with the biggest dildo money can buy


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> if i saw a lad text my girlfriends phone i wouldnt care tbh...
> 
> advantages of not having many feelings lol
> 
> if she cheated on me id get to go pounding again


^^^ This


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Did you manage to check it out as unread because if you didnt then i'm sure she already knows you now know.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol I wouldn't text other girls out of respect for my girlfriend, and if I had to I'd show her the messages


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ask whp the fella is

If she gets all jitter and defensive then you know all you need to know


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I would think there is a strong possibility its innocent from her side, but doubt it from the guys side, you know what we're like, horny animals.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Let me help you out there brotha!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

welsh-dragon said:


> don't forgot if its an iphone shes got, even if she deletes texts, on the home page you can scroll left and type this guys name in the search bar and all the old texts will come up and other if you want to look....


Also don't forget if its an iPhone you can track it using find my iPhone or whatever as long as you know their apple ID. Not that i've done that one before... :whistling:


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> of course its to do with trust? you checked her phone, that implies you dont trust her


Just wondering really, but what would you think if a woman was texting your other half and you knew nothing of them, but found tons of messages exchanged between them, but never really read them because you didn't have time?.

Meanwhile, you have thoughts running around in your head then he says he is staying over at a mates house a couple of days after the txt as he is having a **** up. What would you think to yourself and how would you approach the subject of your concerns?.

It isn't a matter of trust alone. It is also a matter of feelings/reassurance. Anyone who has something to hide will always be defensive in their response. Someone who is real, will listen, understand and then explain who it is etc.. give you all the info without breaking into a sweat because to him/her, your feelings matter more than anyone elses. All part and parcel of having a good relationship and being totally honest with you methinks.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Just wondering really, but what would you think if a woman was texting your other half and you knew nothing of them, but found tons of messages exchanged between them, but never really read them because you didn't have time?.
> 
> Meanwhile, you have thoughts running around in your head then he says he is staying over at a mates house a couple of days after the txt as he is having a **** up. What would you think to yourself and how would you approach the subject of your concerns?.


as i said in a previosu post, i would ask him.

and i wouldnt 'find' messages on his phone as i dont look through it. but yes he has seen names pop up and so have i but we just ask each other like adults and as neither of has anything to hide then i dont care if he wanted to see the messages.

I dont see how this is so alien?


----------



## Strength.inc (Jun 6, 2013)

Same thing happened to me a while ago.

When I asked her she got very defensive and aggressive. I told her to give me her phone so I could read the other messages, she refused.

I kicked her out then and there.

Could be wrong but I'd bet you are being played for

a fool here mate.

As another guy said, start digging up that patio.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Strength.inc said:


> Same thing happened to me a while ago.
> 
> When I asked her she got very defensive and aggressive*. I told her to give me her phone so I could read the other messages, she refused.*
> 
> ...


this is def dodgy behaviour- although the OP's GF doesnt know he knows yet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Zero tolerance from me, ask her, if any issues/conerns, bin her.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i would of just took the phone to her, saying so and so has text, if she jumped out the shower quick as fvck then you know sumit is up haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Let me help you out there brotha!


they've been making ALLL kindz of dark gainz :laugh:


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> as i said in a previosu post, i would ask him.
> 
> and i wouldnt 'find' messages on his phone as i dont look through it. but yes he has seen names pop up and so have i but we just ask each other like adults and as neither of has anything to hide then i dont care if he wanted to see the messages.
> 
> I dont see how this is so alien?


Ahh, I skipped a few pages. Laziness I suppose. So really the OP should simply ask who it is and her response will simply be defensive if she is hiding something. Certainly is 'dumped' material if phrases like 'who on earth are you to read my messages?', 'why? don't you trust me?', 'Nothing, don't be so insecure' etc.. are used. I was editing my post as you were replying. Ought to have done in one, rather than two.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Ahh, I skipped a few pages. Laziness I suppose. So really the OP should simply ask who it is and her response will simply be defensive if she is hiding something. Certainly is 'dumped' material if phrases like 'who on earth are you to read my messages?', 'why? don't you trust me?', 'Nothing, don't be so insecure' etc.. are used. I was editing my post as you were replying. Ought to have done in one, rather than two.


thats what i would do, just ask her outright and measure her response. if shes all open then nought to worry about


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

All I can say @stu8 is you had better keep us up to date on this... I'm a right nosy bastard


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

If you hadn't seen this message, would you have any reason to worry about your relationship?

As others have said, she is probably just friends with the chap so don't worry until there's something to worry about. Might be worth trying to check her phone again though, I can understand your concerns as on the one hand you want to find out if anything has gone on but on the other you're worried about her going mental if you confront her on it and she is innocent :laugh: tough position to be in, so you can either spy on her or just trust her, simple as that.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like a job for Jeremy Kyle "My girlfriend is texting another guy" - Lie detector results.

But seriously, like has been said just ask her straight, you don't want to accuse her of all sorts it wont end well lol.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> at what age do you care?


I would say more after a serious meaningful relationship, where you appreciate a girl for more than sex.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

just ask her about him, say you saw the texts and your curious. say you want to look at the texts right now.

if she lets you look there and then, dont bother looking just hug her and apologise, if she doesnt let you look bin her off, plenty of fish in the sea to be getting this worked up over it.

do what you feel is right but bottling this up wont work. i caught my ex gf texting a "friend" they went to the cinema together which i wasnt happy with but kept my mouth shut, i came home early from work to find her getting home from the casual cinema trip dressed to the fking nines.

checked her phone that night and BAM she was saying she couldnt dump me for him as we lived together and it would be to awkward, i threw the phone at her got dressed for work and drove to my mums to sleep over there.

moved my stuff out the next day, i 100 percent trusted her and never would of even thought of it if i hadnt come home early, just cause you trust your partner 100% doesnt mean there not cheating.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Come to think of it, who's the funny ****er on her who winds his gf up about a guy at work texting her... like sends her two bouquets of flowers on valentines just to make her feel awkward :lol: is it @SwAn1


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You need to investigate before saying a word. The moment you mention it his texts will be erased quicker than fitzels cellar door can be locked. Read up next time she is sleeping. But dont do it in bed because your heart beat will wake her up, im not joking.

If shes been up to no good you do 2 things, launch the phone at the wall as hard as you can, then pop her out the door as she is and let her find somewhere to stay.

If you find nothing.. just keep the occassional eye on it


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> You need to investigate before saying a word. The moment you mention it his texts will be erased quicker than fitzels cellar door can be locked.


Fvck sake I nearly just lost it in the work office lmao


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Come to think of it, who's the funny ****er on her who winds his gf up about a guy at work texting her... like sends her two bouquets of flowers on valentines just to make her feel awkward :lol: is it @SwAn1


thats brilliant lol im gonna have to try at that some point


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You need to investigate before saying a word. The moment you mention it his texts will be erased quicker than fitzels cellar door can be locked. Read up next time she is sleeping. But dont do it in bed because your heart beat will wake her up, im not joking.
> 
> If shes been up to no good you do 2 things, launch the phone at the wall as hard as you can, then pop her out the door as she is and let her find somewhere to stay.
> 
> If you find nothing.. just keep the occassional eye on it


out the back door !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just where that convienent hole has been dug !!

:innocent:


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You need to investigate before saying a word. The moment you mention it his texts will be erased quicker than fitzels cellar door can be locked. Read up next time she is sleeping. But dont do it in bed because your heart beat will wake her up, im not joking.
> 
> If shes been up to no good you do 2 things, launch the phone at the wall as hard as you can, then pop her out the door as she is and let her find somewhere to stay.
> 
> If you find nothing.. just keep the occassional eye on it


^^^^^^^^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

get her phone and txt this other kid but pretend to be her and see what kind of things he would say back to her,you will tell by his talk just how close they are BUT isnt it a bit strange how shes never mentioned him before ,now thats wierd.they can be very sneaky when they have to be


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

Im really close to a girl at work (were both with other people) we used to chat on Facebook all the time.....and even tho most people said there was a spark between us, we were just really good friends. UNTILL he fella saw a msg I sent her saying she looked nice in a pic she posted on fb (harmless stuff, just being friendly) he caused a major row with her, got stroppy with me and even tried to contact my girl to make out we were having an affair. Well they split up over it so be carefull is all i can say. Men and women can be just friend!!!


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You need to investigate before saying a word. The moment you mention it his texts will be erased quicker than fitzels cellar door can be locked. Read up next time she is sleeping. But dont do it in bed because your heart beat will wake her up, im not joking.
> 
> If shes been up to no good you do 2 things, launch the phone at the wall as hard as you can, then pop her out the door as she is and let her find somewhere to stay.
> 
> If you find nothing.. just keep the occassional eye on it


The heartbeat thing is so true man because when i looked at her phone instantly my heart felt like it was going to fcuking explode it was beating so fast - gonna have to do it when shes in the shower or something like that , i feel so dodgey doing this but i just want to make sure all is above board what shes upto behind my back so to speak. Like you say i cant mention it to her til ive read more now cause she will just delete them all and ill have nothing atall to go from then.

I wouldnt mind seeing what this lad looks like though , is there a way to view private facebooks or out like that??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> Im really close to a girl at work (were both with other people) we used to chat on Facebook all the time.....and even tho most people said there was a spark between us, we were just really good friends. UNTILL he fella saw a msg I sent her saying she looked nice in a pic she posted on fb (harmless stuff, just being friendly) he caused a major row with her, got stroppy with me and even tried to contact my girl to make out we were having an affair. Well they split up over it so be carefull is all i can say. Men and women can be just friend!!!


Look how that ended lol.

If a man 'friend' of my girlfriends commented on how nice she looked, it wouldn't go down to well.

Maybe you should of considered the other guy before commenting.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> Im really close to a girl at work (were both with other people) we used to chat on Facebook all the time.....and even tho most people said there was a spark between us, we were just really good friends. UNTILL he fella saw a msg I sent her saying she looked nice in a pic she posted on fb (harmless stuff, just being friendly) he caused a major row with her, got stroppy with me and even tried to contact my girl to make out we were having an affair. Well they split up over it so be carefull is all i can say. Men and women can be just friend!!!


The big question here though... was she hot?


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

your right mate men and women can be friends but eachothers partner should know then it would stop this kind of situation,the only reason we dont tell each other things is when theres something to hide .ive told my girl if she ever wants to start something with someone else just tell me and ile **** off but if you do it behind my back and i find out ile go nuts ,its the whole lying thing thats wrong ,at the end of the day if you keep eachother happy in all ways theres no reason for either party to cheat and lie and split up ,ive been with my wife for 20 years now im 43 and i was her first boyfriend so i must be doin something right (either that or shes a bloody good lier lol )


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TONY C said:


> your right mate men and women can be friends but eachothers partner should know then it would stop this kind of situation,the only reason we dont tell each other things is when theres something to hide .ive told my girl if she ever wants to start something with someone else just tell me and ile **** off but if you do it behind my back and i find out ile go nuts ,its the whole lying thing thats wrong ,at the end of the day if you keep eachother happy in all ways theres no reason for either party to cheat and lie and split up ,ive been with my wife for 20 years now im 43 and i was her first boyfriend so i must be doin something right (either that or shes a bloody good lier lol )


Impressive in this day and age :thumb:


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks mate but when i was younger i was a right ****,always fighting and getting into trouble .i got married at 18 and devorced at 20,i went through 6months of hell after that .then i met this stunning lass who made me who i am today,look after them and they look after you mate ,treat them good and they do the same back.we both work out most nights and have no secrets ,this kid with the problems needs to find the truth and if shes cheating get rid of her cos hel never forget she done it no matter how hard he trys .once a cheat always a cheat


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TONY C said:


> thanks mate but when i was younger i was a right ****,always fighting and getting into trouble .i got married at 18 and devorced at 20,i went through 6months of hell after that .then i met this stunning lass who made me who i am today,look after them and they look after you mate ,treat them good and they do the same back.we both work out most nights and have no secrets ,this kid with the problems needs to find the truth and if shes cheating get rid of her cos hel never forget she done it no matter how hard he trys .once a cheat always a cheat


I am in no position to preach on these matters unfortunately :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

does she come home from work smelling of seamen?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> does she come home from work smelling of seamen?


If she works on a boat she will.

Id be more concerned if she came home smelling like semen!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> If she works on a boat she will.
> 
> Id be more concerned if she came home smelling like semen!


 :smartass:


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Look how that ended lol.
> 
> If a man 'friend' of my girlfriends commented on how nice she looked, it wouldn't go down to well.
> 
> Maybe you should of considered the other guy before commenting.


WTF? thats says more about you than her tbf......does nobody trust anybody these days?


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

2004mark said:


> The big question here though... was she hot?


Lmfao....she still is


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> WTF? thats says more about you than her tbf......does nobody trust anybody these days?


I dont trust men, i am one, so therefore know what most of them are thinking, especially when a hot girl is involved.

I trust my girlfriend, but girls are sometimes too naive or too nice to say anything if someone has crossed the line.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> Lmfao....she still is


So lets get this straight. You get on well with a sexually attractive female, yet running one through her has never crossed your mind... not even once? :confused1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> Lmfao....she still is


So you wanted to bang her........


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

2004mark said:


> So lets get this straight. You get on well with a sexually attractive female, yet running one through her has never crossed your mind... not even once? :confused1:


Thought about, sure but id never cheat on my GF....just not that type of bloke. Ive always got on better with females than i do with blokes.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

This is easy..."babe ebay won't load on my phone, can I just use yours a second"

Sorted


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> Thought about, sure but id never cheat on my GF....just not that type of bloke. Ive always got on better with females than i do with blokes.


So your so called innocent comment "you look nice", was not so innocent after all lol.

Was you happy when your "friend" split from her bf?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> Thought about, sure but id never cheat on my GF....just not that type of bloke. Ive always got on better with females than i do with blokes.


See this is what I mean though, and exactly why most men can't/won't put up with it. All that was separating you from his gf's knickers was a slender string of trust. Far too cosy for many lol

But I know what you mean, I tend to get on better with girls too.


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> So your so called innocent comment "you look nice", was not so innocent after all lol.
> 
> Was you happy when your "friend" split from her bf?


Of course i wasnt, and it was an inocent coment. What more can i say? I have a female friend who is very good looking and we get on well. I admit the thought has crossed my mind to try it on (what red blooded male wouldnt?) But i have morals. And if i cant tell sombody they look nice on a pic then this country is ****ed up!!!!!

Also i would lime to point ot my GF knows the whole story and trusts me 100% i can put my hand on my heart and say in 13 years with her I havnt even as much as kissed another girl


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not one who gets along with girls better , I like to be with pals talking about violence, pounding and steroids

Girls cannot contribute


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

thats spot on mate i know what you mean but you cant beat goin home to a sexy gf knowing she looks after you and makes you feel good,im an ugly **** and proud to walk round with a stunning bird


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm not one who gets along with girls better , I like to be with pals talking about violence, pounding and steroids
> 
> Girls cannot contribute


You've clearly not met my sister when she hits that time of month, she makes a hurricane look like a light your fart competition.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

kill them both!!!

just kidding, just kill her, sounds like she's a cockteasing slag, not the poor fellas fault on the other end of the texts


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fergie1979 said:


> Of course i wasnt, and it was an inocent coment. What more can i say? I have a female friend who is very good looking and we get on well. I admit the thought has crossed my mind to try it on (what red blooded male wouldnt?) But i have morals. And if i cant tell sombody they look nice on a pic then this country is ****ed up!!!!!
> 
> Also i would lime to point ot my GF knows the whole story and trusts me 100% i can put my hand on my heart and say in 13 years with her I havnt even as much as kissed another girl


Ever questioned your true sexuality?

maybe you could set up a BFF group with @The L Man


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

2004mark said:


> See this is what I mean though, and exactly why most men can't/won't put up with it. All that was separating you from his gf's knickers was a slender string of trust. Far too cosy for many lol
> 
> But I know what you mean, I tend to get on better with girls too.


Only hot girls right? I can never find a connection or stuff to talk about with girls not so blessed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm not one who gets along with girls better , I like to be with pals talking about violence, pounding and steroids
> 
> Girls cannot contribute


Yes they can!!! We don't all like talking about shoes handbags and hair!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Heath said:


> Ever questioned your true sexuality?
> 
> maybe you could set up a BFF group with @The L Man


so if you dont cheat on your partner you're gay?

HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Only hot girls right? I can never find a connection or stuff to talk about with girls not so blessed.


Oh yeah, goes without saying! Only ever text hot chicks... the others are just boring for some reason


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> kill them both!!!
> 
> just kidding, just kill her, sounds like she's a cockteasing slag, not the poor fellas fault on the other end of the texts


 someone's gf a cockteasing slag for having messages on her phone ?? Wow


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> so if you dont cheat on your partner you're gay?
> 
> HMMMMMMMMM


Nice spin doctoring


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> someone's gf a cockteasing slag for having messages on her phone ?? Wow


you should probably read the thread haha

we haven't established whether they are innocent texts yet.

the OP will find out tonight, when he pulls a sneaky manoeuvre on the gf's phone


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> someone's gf a cockteasing slag for having messages on her phone ?? Wow


well he's not worried about messages from her mum asking her to bring round a pint of milk the next time she pops in for a cup of tea

unless she's ever talked about killing her mum before, especially through milk poisoning, then he might be a bit worried


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Heath said:


> Nice spin doctoring


hehehe


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes they can!!! We don't all like talking about shoes handbags and hair!


true, you also like talking about sleep, how cold it is, food and channing tatum


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> hehehe


But if he's never had the odd thought about it I think he either needs to look at his sexuality or get TRT!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> this is true, you also like talking about sleep, how cold it is, food and channing tatum


also puppies (but not the funbag kind), emotions, different hues of colour and herb gardens.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Heath said:


> But if he's never had the odd thought about it I think he either needs to look at his sexuality or get TRT!


thinking is different to doing dude.. everyone thinks/looks etc


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> you should probably read the thread haha
> 
> we haven't established whether they are innocent texts yet.
> 
> the OP will find out tonight, when he pulls a sneaky manoeuvre on the gf's phone


Yes I have! It's u lot going on like she's a terrible person coz she has texts from guy at work and seen as guilty before proven...hence wow at name calling her before knowing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> true, you also like talking about sleep, how cold it is, food and channing tatum


Who?? Lol


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> everyone thinks/looks etc


omg that's still cheating, slut!

just kidding 

but kinda not :sneaky2:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> omg that's still cheating, slut!
> 
> just kidding
> 
> but kinda not :sneaky2:


don't go starting something you can't finsih now tiger


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Who?? Lol


most girls

and when i say "talk" i mean "moan" obv


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> most girls
> 
> and when i say "talk" i mean "moan" obv


Noooo I meant the Channing bit...no idea


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I have! It's u lot going on like she's a terrible person coz she has texts from guy at work and seen as guilty before proven...hence wow at name calling her before knowing.


I think you'll find the cock teasing slut comment was tongue in cheek.

If you have read properly you would of found no one has accused the girl of anything sinister...............yet.

When we find out tomorrow things might change.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

B is best option to start with. But I doubt it's anything untoward or your GF wouldn't have left all the texts on her phone.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I think you'll find the cock teasing slut comment was tongue in cheek.
> 
> If you have read properly you would of found no one has accused the girl of anything sinister...............yet.
> 
> When we find out tomorrow things might change.


lol it sounds like a soap opera


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I think you'll find the cock teasing slut comment was tongue in cheek.
> 
> If you have read properly you would of found no one has accused the girl of anything sinister...............yet.
> 
> When we find out tomorrow things might change.


Dum dum dummmmmmmmm  . Tune in.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> lol it sounds like a soap opera


It is, I'm eagerly awaiting the OPs response tomorrow haha.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> don't go starting something you can't finsih now tiger


just so we can be clear on the whole finishing it thing, when you say finish it do you mean by you negging me, reporting me to the mods, me getting banned and then me spending the rest of the night watching re-runs of the IT crowd on 4od or finish it as in we just meet up and get straight into some angry sex thus resolving the situation leaving us both satisfied and content, i'll be honest i'd probably be up for the 2nd option although most moments of intimacy i share with girls lately end up in me crying afterwards and watching re-runs of the IT crowd anyway so you could just come round and get straight into watching a few episodes of the IT crowd if you like, we could get a pizza, couple of beers and you can have the seat near the door so that when i start sporadically crying you can slip out unnoticed and everyone's a winner?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ohno said:


> just so we can be clear on the whole finishing it thing, when you say finish it do you mean by you negging me, reporting me to the mods, me getting banned and then me spending the rest of the night watching re-runs of the IT crowd on 4od or finish it as in we just meet up and get straight into some angry sex thus resolving the situation leaving us both satisfied and content, i'll be honest i'd probably be up for the 2nd option although most moments of intimacy i share with girls lately end up in me crying afterwards and watching re-runs of the IT crowd anyway so you could just come round and get straight into watching a few episodes of the IT crowd if you like, we could get a pizza, couple of beers and you can have the seat near the door so that when i start sporadically crying you can slip out unnoticed and everyone's a winner?


Wrong forum - POF


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> just so we can be clear on the whole finishing it thing, when you say finish it do you mean by you negging me, reporting me to the mods, me getting banned and then me spending the rest of the night watching re-runs of the IT crowd on 4od or finish it as in we just meet up and get straight into some angry sex thus resolving the situation leaving us both satisfied and content, i'll be honest i'd probably be up for the 2nd option although most moments of intimacy i share with girls lately end up in me crying afterwards and watching re-runs of the IT crowd anyway so you could just come round and get straight to watching a few episodes of the IT crowd if you like, we could get a pizza, couple of beers and you can have the seat near the door so that when i start sporadically crying you can slip out unnoticed and everyone's a winner?


OK treacle.

im not a reporting kinda girl, i quite enjoy the banter so no need to worry about that

as for the wild crazy sex. I'm afraid i'm going to have to say no but my reasons are thus;

1.I'm happily engaged to a non- anonymous man

2. I'm sh!t in bed

3. I have wonky boobs

4 I hate the IT crowd

5. not too keen on beer either

6. or pizza

also do you just have a solitary seat near your door for people to abadon you? if so thats awesome.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> OK treacle.
> 
> im not a reporting kinda girl, i quite enjoy the banter so no need to worry about that
> 
> ...


of course i've got the solitary seat near the door, hasn't everone? you're sitting there watching tv with a pal during which you keep randomly blurtting things out like: "everyone's against me" or "i'm going to kill my dentist", before you know it you're half way through screaming "my nieghbours are poisoning my post" when you look up and realize your pals long gone and then you can comfortably go back to screaming at the spider in your bathroom about who's house it actually is


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Must be just me that finds it a turn on for my mrs to send pics and dirty messages :lol:


any chance of her number :whistling:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Noooo I meant the Channing bit...no idea


the dude who you girls all go mental for


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ohno said:


> the dude who you girls all go mental for


He looks like a foot


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> He looks like a foot


you think it's as long as that without even being able to see above the waist?

impressive skillz sir


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> He looks like a foot


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA LEGEND!!!!


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

you took the time to look for that picture jees


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

TONY C said:


> you took the time to look for that picture jees


its hill desktop wallpaper, didn't take him long


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

TONY C said:


> you took the time to look for that picture jees


it took less than 30 seconds to copy it from google pics to this page, fair enough another 5 seconds typing his name into google search what with another couple of variables i'll admit it was probably closer to 40 seconds


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> any chance of her number :whistling:


She's on here drop her a message


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> He looks like a foot


There's more bloody meat on me than him lol @ohno you're really on the wrong forum if you think that's the kinda men us girls like

:nono: :ban:

We all like the big strong type @ewen


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> its hill desktop wallpaper, didn't take him long


i'd usually go with the standard: "nah that pics of me giving your mum/sister/gf one" response but lately it seems on here that everone's mum, sister or gf is either dead or on their way out so i'll just slip out of the thread quietly before i upset a dead relative


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> There's more bloody meat on me than him lol @ohno you're really on the wrong forum if you think that's the kinda men is girls like
> 
> :nono: :ban:
> 
> We all like the big strong type @ewen


Thought my ears were burning


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Thought my ears were burning


  are they not always??


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> She's on here drop her a message


lol i'll give it a miss, i'm too scared


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> lol i'll give it a miss, i'm too scared


Pussy!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> are they not always??


My feet are warm from running around you're mind all day


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> are they not always??


ffs just shag you 2 @ewen


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> My feet are warm from running around you're mind all day


I'm not gonna respond to that one!! You're gonna get me in trouble again :bad:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> ffs just shag you 2 @ewen


How about you go fcuk yourself I am happily engaged you c0ck

And he's on the board


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> lol i'll give it a miss, i'm too scared


Lol send her message its fine , massive turn on to take pics of her and send to people and to hear what people want to do to her , makes sex very interesting


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> My feet are warm from running around you're mind all day


You smooth talker you


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I can sympathise with you, my gf was using fb to chat to her ex for 7 months after we were together- they've not spoke for 3 months now. She left her FB logged on my laptop when going home and curiosity got the better of me... the content (instigated by him) was nearly always sexual and he'd lead her into responding in kind. They'd arrange to meet but either one of them would always pull out at the last minute (at least on FB).

I went ballistic and finished it, I feel so betrayed as she kept saying how much she loves me etc. I have treated her better than any girl I have been with re assured her when she kept saying I was too good for her etc.

I've calmed down now and am meeting her tomorrow to give her her stuff, she has apologised and can't explain why she did it other than she has been worried I would end it with her as she thinks she is not good enough.

I still feel sick and have been a state since I found out, not sleeping, eating properly, training regular. I'm looking for a new flat mate as well which is stressful in itself.

I love her but don't know if I can move on from this, tomorrow is the day of reckoning.

If I were the OP I'd look at her texts when you get a chance, trust no one. Life is too short to waste it with someone who is not as committed as you are to them.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> You smooth talker you


He's rubbish at it it must be ohnos influence


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm not gonna respond to that one!! You're gonna get me in trouble again :bad:


Well it's normally coz you're calling me a massive [email protected] haha


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> How about you go fcuk yourself I am happily engaged you c0ck
> 
> And he's on the board


never take a joke, always with the insults

get some anger managment


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> You smooth talker you


It's all that cheese I had on my bacon sandwich earlier


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> never take a joke, always with the insults
> 
> get some anger managment


Got some ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ohno said:


> never take a joke, always with the insults
> 
> get some anger managment


Or just go fcuk yourself


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Well it's normally coz you're calling me a massive [email protected] haha


Hahaha that's because you are!!  love ya really


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah not too keen on him to be honest...

I like the nick Mitchell physique

Or

The second row/inside centre rugby player


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah not too keen on him to be honest...

I like the nick Mitchell physique

Or

The second row/inside centre rugby player


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Or just go fcuk yourself


Tis a fabulous idea!! 

Dam dam and dam outta batteries


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> Or just go fcuk yourself


leave her fiance to stick up for her online mate

he's a member on here don't you know :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lol send her message its fine , massive turn on to take pics of her and send to people and to hear what people want to do to her , makes sex very interesting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahaha that's because you are!!  love ya really


Yeah cheers then :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> leave her fiance to stick up for her online mate
> 
> he's a member on here don't you know :lol:


Yes he does know!! You really are a bellend


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Yeah cheers then :lol:


You know I said earlier 

Diddums


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ohno said:


> leave her fiance to stick up for her online mate
> 
> he's a member on here don't you know :lol:


Sure he's intelligent enough to see what having a laugh looks like .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Sure he's intelligent enough to see what having a laugh looks like .


Noooo he's at work silly. !!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes he does know!! You really are a bellend


erm yeah i got that, i was taking the p1ss, nevermind

you're not all quite there are you?

it seems like even the most basic levels of dialogue on a thread seem to go over your head after about 3-4 posts and you begin to have trouble keeping up

i get the impression you're the type of person that spends long periods of time playing connect 4 by themself


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> You know I said earlier
> 
> Diddums


Lol ssshhh ohno thinks we are flirting


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> erm yeah i got that, i was taking the p1ss, nevermind
> 
> you're not all quite there are you?
> 
> ...


No with @ewen

Thought that was bloody obvious !! Derrrr you


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Lol ssshhh ohno thinks we are flirting


Really??










Never mind ;D


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ohno said:


> erm yeah i got that, i was taking the p1ss, nevermind
> 
> you're not all quite there are you?
> 
> ...


I get the impression you irritate her lol and now you're goading her into an argument .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Really??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can push my button :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> You can push my button :whistling:


Giggidy giggidy giggidy


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> Sure he's intelligent enough to see what having a laugh looks like .





ohno said:


> never take a joke





mrssalvatore said:


> How about you go fcuk yourself I am happily engaged you c0ck
> 
> And he's on the board


well at least one of them can


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Giggidy giggidy giggidy


You'll make me all gooey again :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> well at least one of them can


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> You'll make me all gooey again :lol:


LMAO


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> I get the impression you irritate her lol and now you're goading her into an argument .


there's no doubt about it that i irritate her, fcuk knows why in the past 3 days unpromted she's called me every swear name, negged me and dug me out about every little thing on 3 seperate threads, all i've ever done is respond to some it, the parts i can make sense of

as for goading her into an argument, no, was a having a laugh in this thread untill you two turn up, i make an off the cuff remark, clearly a joke and she turns into psycho girl ranting and raving, swearing, you could actually imagine her screaming at her phone

cause a barney with her? you're having a laugh she scares the sh1t out of me lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ohno said:


> there's no doubt about it that i irritate her, fcuk knows why in the past 3 days unpromted she's called me every swear name, negged me and dug me out about every little thing on 3 seperate threads, all i've ever done is respond to some it, the parts i can make sense of
> 
> as for goading her into an argument, no, was a having a laugh in this thread untill you two turn up, i make an off the cuff remark, clearly a joke and she turns into psycho girl ranting and raving, swearing, you could actually imagine her screaming at her phone
> 
> cause a barney with her/ you're having a laugh she scares the sh1t out of me lol


She scares boys but men find her to be a decent sort .

Perhaps rather than wind her up or engage in sh1t banter with peopke you dont know you could actually be on the friendly level and then have jokes .

Does come across as you having digs though .


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> She scares boys but men find her to be a decent sort .
> 
> Perhaps rather than wind her up or engage in sh1t banter with peopke you dont know you could actually be on the friendly level and then have jokes .
> 
> Does come across as you having digs though .


come on, how many times on here has someone said: "oh would you 2 just shag already" of course it's having a laugh, but look at her response, she went off key

you was saying the other day about cliques, well i was minding my own business posting on this thread, dropping in and out of it posting nicely with everyone on a level then you 2 take it over with the flirting, not saying there's anything wronmg with that but if there's someone who's already been contributing to the thread all day that makes a really watered down joke about it then that level of agg is uncalled for, and it's from the same person who has instigated every barney we've had over the past few days and i haven't got the slightest clue why

got tired wring that, fcuk it!! she wins, i'm a cnut, i wish you both all the best and happiness in the future (YOUR SEPERATE FUTURES JUST TO MAKE THAT CLEAR BEFORE SHE BLOWS UP AGAIN)


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Update - So spoke to her really briefly and i dont know if its cause im already sketching the fcuk out or what but i was like so you defo staying over there tonight she was like 'yep yep all sorted' , like she aint even said who with or anything kinda didnt wanna talk about it , im normally so level headed and chill but this is doing me in, shes normally so open and explains stuff as do i.

So now ive gotta wait til tomorrow night and somehow sly another look and see if this lad is fingering my girlfriend or ive over exaggerated the whole thing but at the end of the day with that many messages back n forth its starting to make me think there must be something going on :\


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ohno said:


> come on, how many times on here has someone said: "oh would you 2 just shag already" of course it's having a laugh, but look at her response, she went off key
> 
> you was saying the other day about cliques, well i was minding my own business posting on this thread, dropping in and out of it posting nicely with everyone on a level then you 2 take it over with the flirting, not saying there's anything wronmg with that but if there's someone who's already been contributing to the thread all day that makes a really watered down joke about it then that level of agg is uncalled for, and it's from the same person who has instigated every barney we've had over the past few days and i haven't got the slightest clue why
> 
> got tired wring that, fcuk it!! she wins, i'm a cnut, i wish you both all the best and happiness in the future (YOUR SEPERATE FUTURES JUST TO MAKE THAT CLEAR BEFORE SHE BLOWS UP AGAIN)


Hahaha

Thanks for the cock block


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stu8 said:


> Update - So spoke to her really briefly and i dont know if its cause im already sketching the fcuk out or what but i was like so you defo staying over there tonight she was like 'yep yep all sorted' , like she aint even said who with or anything kinda didnt wanna talk about it , im normally so level headed and chill but this is doing me in, shes normally so open and explains stuff as do i.
> 
> So now ive gotta wait til tomorrow night and somehow sly another look and see if this lad is fingering my girlfriend or ive over exaggerated the whole thing but at the end of the day with that many messages back n forth its starting to make me think there must be something going on :\


why didnt you offer to pick her up?

jeez man you gotta ask questions lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stu8 said:


> Update - So spoke to her really briefly and i dont know if its cause im already sketching the fcuk out or what but i was like so you defo staying over there tonight she was like 'yep yep all sorted' , like she aint even said who with or anything kinda didnt wanna talk about it , im normally so level headed and chill but this is doing me in, shes normally so open and explains stuff as do i.
> 
> So now ive gotta wait til tomorrow night and somehow sly another look and see if this lad is fingering my girlfriend or ive over exaggerated the whole thing but at the end of the day with that many messages back n forth its starting to make me think there must be something going on :\


I think you should tell her the truth , if she's cheating or going to then she will fcuk you off either way and atleast you know .

Like I said earlier I've no problem with my mrs being flirty or sexting as long as she tells me the truth or we are doing it as a game together as it makes bedroom fun pretty fiery


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> why didnt you offer to pick her up?
> 
> jeez man you gotta ask questions lol.


shes through there already from work so her car is already there....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stu8 said:


> shes through there already from work so her car is already there....


Check her wardrobe see if her sexiest lingerie is still there :whistling:


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> Check her wardrobe see if her sexiest lingerie is still there :whistling:


no offence mate but youve really been no help lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stu8 said:


> shes through there already from work so her car is already there....


There should be pics from a girlie night out, ask to see them. If not on her phone, facebook.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ohno said:


> there's no doubt about it that i irritate her, fcuk knows why in the past 3 days unpromted she's called me every swear name, negged me and dug me out about every little thing on 3 seperate threads, all i've ever done is respond to some it, the parts i can make sense of
> 
> as for goading her into an argument, no, was a having a laugh in this thread untill you two turn up, i make an off the cuff remark, clearly a joke and she turns into psycho girl ranting and raving, swearing, you could actually imagine her screaming at her phone
> 
> cause a barney with her? you're having a laugh she scares the sh1t out of me lol


Its called being a whiteknight mate, theres a few on here it seems


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stu8 said:


> no offence mate but youve really been no help lol


Has she gone off sex recently and then all of a sudden been all over you as if someone else has got her wound ready to blow :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a big scary ogre arghhh


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

stu8 said:


> Update - So spoke to her really briefly and i dont know if its cause im already sketching the fcuk out or what but i was like so you defo staying over there tonight she was like 'yep yep all sorted' , like she aint even said who with or anything kinda didnt wanna talk about it , im normally so level headed and chill but this is doing me in, shes normally so open and explains stuff as do i.
> 
> So now ive gotta wait til tomorrow night and somehow sly another look and see if this lad is fingering my girlfriend or ive over exaggerated the whole thing but at the end of the day with that many messages back n forth its starting to make me think there must be something going on :\


I bet you're going to sleep well tonight haha. Hire yourself in a escort for the night.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor @ohno. He's been called every name under the sun. Good job people don't get banned for using naughty swears :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> come on, how many times on here has someone said: "oh would you 2 just shag already" of course it's having a laugh, but look at her response, she went off key
> 
> you was saying the other day about cliques, well i was minding my own business posting on this thread, dropping in and out of it posting nicely with everyone on a level then you 2 take it over with the flirting, not saying there's anything wronmg with that but if there's someone who's already been contributing to the thread all day that makes a really watered down joke about it then that level of agg is uncalled for, and it's from the same person who has instigated every barney we've had over the past few days and i haven't got the slightest clue why
> 
> got tired wring that, fcuk it!! she wins, i'm a cnut, i wish you both all the best and happiness in the future (YOUR SEPERATE FUTURES JUST TO MAKE THAT CLEAR BEFORE SHE BLOWS UP AGAIN)


That wasn't me ranting and raving !!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Poor @ohno. He's been called every name under the sun. Good job people don't get banned for using naughty swears :whistling:


Oh bless him


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Poor @ohno. He's been called every name under the sun. Good job people don't get banned for using naughty swears :whistling:


The mods are good like that i suppose, you can tell someone to fvck off no problems :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The mods are good like that i suppose, you can tell someone to fvck off no problems :thumbup1:


He deserved it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Poor @ohno. He's been called every name under the sun. Good job people don't get banned for using naughty swears :whistling:


Yes they do B4PJS got banned for using a naughty swear I believe the T word is also a bannable offence now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yes they do B4PJS got banned for using a naughty swear I believe the T word is also a bannable offence now


What T word??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> What T word??


You tryin to get me banned?

If you aren't flat chested take a look down and you'll know what I mean


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> You tryin to get me banned?
> 
> If you aren't flat chested take a look down and you'll know what I mean


That's not a bannable word !! My mum says it so it can't be


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Trust is already gone in this relationship. You've already looked at her phone, IF everything turns out ok at the night the seed of doubt has been planted.

I was once the guy who text a female work colleague, she would openly tell me her BF was getting jealous.

The difference between your male problem and me is that I'm a snake, I waited till her and her BF had an argument until I shagged her. Your male problem sounds more like a Lion, King of the Jungle and will fcuk who he wants. Your Lioness is in heat and moist at the thought of the Kings raging power deep inside of her.

If her night out turns out to be completely innocent, just make sure you and her don't get in an argument.

The snake is waiting in the grass.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes they do B4PJS got banned for using a naughty swear I believe the T word is also a bannable offence now


Dont chat it man, who got banned for using that word?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@stu8, do you know where she is tonight 100%?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's not a bannable word !! My mum says it so it can't be


I believe a member was banned today for using that word so be careful.

I may be wrong tho. Why dont you say it and if you dont get banned then its safe to assume that was not the reason for the ban and the T word is safe to say much like tellin people to fuk off


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Dont chat it man, who got banned for using that word?


Welcome back mi dups


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Dont chat it man, who got banned for using that word?


Think it was Hamish


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> @stu8, do you know where she is tonight 100%?


at this moment yes , but where shes sleeping no.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> I believe a member was banned today for using that word so be careful.
> 
> I may be wrong tho. Why dont you say it and if you dont get banned then its safe to assume that was not the reason for the ban and the T word is safe to say much like tellin people to fuk off


There is a line from producers that would fit that perfectly

And you just said the f word...that's naughty


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

the sniff test is defo in order 2moro


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

stu8 said:


> at this moment yes , but where shes sleeping no.


I hope you'll be asking her to FaceTime tonight for proof, in a subtle way of course


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

ohno said:


> come on, how many times on here has someone said: "oh would you 2 just shag already" of course it's having a laugh, but look at her response, she went off key
> 
> you was saying the other day about cliques, well i was minding my own business posting on this thread, dropping in and out of it posting nicely with everyone on a level then you 2 take it over with the flirting, not saying there's anything wronmg with that but if there's someone who's already been contributing to the thread all day that makes a really watered down joke about it then that level of agg is uncalled for, and it's from the same person who has instigated every barney we've had over the past few days and i haven't got the slightest clue why
> 
> got tired wring that, fcuk it!! she wins, i'm a cnut, i wish you both all the best and happiness in the future (YOUR SEPERATE FUTURES JUST TO MAKE THAT CLEAR BEFORE SHE BLOWS UP AGAIN)


Wish I worked out as quick as you have who the forum muppets are


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

stu8 said:


> at this moment yes , but where shes sleeping no.


FFS, are you joking? Need to sort this out, I wouldn't be able to sleep.....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Wish I worked out as quick as you have who the forum muppets are


I love that show


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> There is a line from producers that would fit that perfectly
> 
> And you just said the f word...that's naughty


Fuk is safe word list


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Fuk is safe word list


Lol okay I'm bad you're good yadda yadda yadda lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol okay I'm bad you're good yadda yadda yadda lol


 :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> :confused1:


Really???


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Buy a sim card,when she is next in the shower delete his number and save a new one ( Your new Sim card) when she is out the shower,you can go in the sh1thouse and start texting her,it will show up as him,start chattin some sh1t,asking her "Whats you fella like,is he a knob etc " etc,wether she fancies a drink blah blah blah, i know its underhand,but it will put any suspicions to rest.Basically ask her whatever you want to find out.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris F said:


> Buy a sim card,when she is next in the shower delete his number and save a new one ( Your new Sim card) when she is out the shower,you can go in the sh1thouse and start texting her,it will show up as him,start chattin some sh1t,asking her "Whats you fella like,is he a knob etc " etc,wether she fancies a drink blah blah blah, i know its underhand,but it will put any suspicions to rest.Basically ask her whatever you want to find out.


Dont do this^ as it would mean you are weird


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Really???


Yea. I dont know where the I'm good you're bad thing came from


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I cba to read the whole thread but if you think your bird is up to no good and you're worrying yourself about it and your fears do in fact Come to fruition,then you've lived that awful emotion twice. Be an optimist and don't worry about it,que sera sera


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Dont do this^ as it would mean you are weird


Nah not really mate, if you are that bothered about what your mrs is doing it saves hiring some fook to do it for you. and itll cost you a quid,,and maybe your relationship  but still.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Buy a sim card,when she is next in the shower delete his number and save a new one ( Your new Sim card) when she is out the shower,you can go in the sh1thouse and start texting her,it will show up as him,start chattin some sh1t,asking her "Whats you fella like,is he a knob etc " etc,wether she fancies a drink blah blah blah, i know its underhand,but it will put any suspicions to rest.Basically ask her whatever you want to find out.


Doubt that'll work man. Women arent stupid. People have a certain way the text or what have you and if you dont have the same pattern its pretty easy to know ic you're talkin to the same person or not


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Breda said:


> Doubt that'll work man. Women arent stupid. People have a certain way the text or what have you and if you dont have the same pattern its pretty easy to know ic you're talkin to the same person or not


Yeah i suppose  My gut reactions aint always the best solution My mrs would know it was me straight away and give me some licks.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my GF, she had an ex kept calling her for a social chat, she never hid the fact, she was quite open about it when i asked her, admitting that he had phoned....after several days of demanding his number and being refused, i took a look in her phone when she was in the shower....i new the guys name and wrote his number down....

later that day i called him....he denied everything........i told him if he called again i wouldn't mess about, i would just batter the fcuk out of him... i put the fear of god him to him,

Next day my partner said..."thanks for threatening my work colleague, you made me look a complete idiot".........well, if she had given me the right number it wouldnt have happened...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Yeah i suppose  My gut reactions aint always the best solution My mrs would know it was me straight away and give me some licks.


Same here and its not 1 of those situations u cud talk yourself out of iva


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris F said:


> Nah not really mate, if you are that bothered about what your mrs is doing it saves hiring some fook to do it for you. and itll cost you a quid,,and maybe your relationship  but still.


Why the fcuk would you hire someone?? if a relationship has got to the stage of surveillance and swapping sim cards i would suggest its fcuked and the accuser needs to man up and ask her and if he still doesnt trust her then move on.

Anyone that lives their life like that aint never gunna be happy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Yes they do B4PJS got banned for using a naughty swear I believe the T word is also a bannable offence now


Did you actually see the post he got banned for ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Did you actually see the post he got banned for ?


no please point me in the direction, im intrigued haha .

i really struggle to wonder how that guy got banned as he seem'd a quiet little man to me lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Why the fcuk would you hire someone?? if a relationship has got to the stage of surveillance and swapping sim cards i would suggest its fcuked and the accuser needs to man up and ask her and if he still doesnt trust her then move on.
> 
> Anyone that lives their life like that aint never gunna be happy!


listen to this old man,

experence with age

:thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> I had a similar problem with my GF, she had an ex kept calling her for a social chat, she never hid the fact, she was quite open about it when i asked her, admitting that he had phoned....after several days of demanding his number and being refused, i took a look in her phone when she was in the shower....i new the guys name and wrote his number down....
> 
> later that day i called him....he denied everything........i told him if he called again i wouldn't mess about, i would just batter the fcuk out of him... i put the fear of god him to him,
> 
> Next day my partner said..."thanks for threatening my work colleague, you made me look a complete idiot".........well, if she had given me the right number it wouldnt have happened...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> no please point me in the direction, im intrigued haha .
> 
> i really struggle to wonder how that guy got banned as he seem'd a quiet little man to me lol


Basically milky asked him to stop using hints and tell him exactly what he thought of him, so he called him the C word and got banned.

Not sure how Mish got banned as i wasnt here but apparently he used the T word


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> no please point me in the direction, im intrigued haha .
> 
> i really struggle to wonder how that guy got banned as he seem'd a quiet little man to me lol


I am talking about Mish, and the thread was deleted, and l am pretty sure l asked breda :confused1:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Why the fcuk would you hire someone?? if a relationship has got to the stage of surveillance and swapping sim cards i would suggest its fcuked and the accuser needs to man up and ask her and if he still doesnt trust her then move on.
> 
> Anyone that lives their life like that aint never gunna be happy!


I wouldnt personally,it was the sneakiest thing i could think of  Like i said to Breda,my idea is highly flawed,thats what happens when i post when i have been accidently sniffing solvents all day at work


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> no please point me in the direction, im intrigued haha .
> 
> i really struggle to wonder how that guy got banned as he seem'd a quiet little man to me lol


Few posts down mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203089-roy-nelson-brock-lesnar-122.html


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Did you actually see the post he got banned for ?


I did Milky and must say I've seen a lot worse on here. If the post wasnt aimed at yourself I doubt the ban hammer would have been weilded

Edit: who you talkin about? B4PJS?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Basically milky asked him to stop using hints and tell him exactly what he thought of him, so he called him the C word and got banned.
> 
> Not sure how Mish got banned as i wasnt here but apparently he used the T word


fvks the T word lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

why didnt you confront her before she went out, this would kill me or i would of just dumped her, this would be hell for me


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Basically milky asked him to stop using hints and tell him exactly what he thought of him, so he called him the C word and got banned.
> 
> Not sure how Mish got banned as i wasnt here but apparently he used the T word


What's with the monkey spunking in the bowl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> fvks the T word lol


Boobies :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I did Milky and must say I've seen a lot worse on here. If the post wasnt aimed at yourself I doubt the ban hammer would have been weilded


You saw Mish post l mean ?

And FTR yes he would but then he insisted on starting 3 more accounts and made it perm but hey were all the bad guys aren't we..


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yea. I dont know where the I'm good you're bad thing came from


Not swearing


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> no please point me in the direction, im intrigued haha .
> 
> i really struggle to wonder how that guy got banned as he seem'd a quiet little man to me lol


The littlest of little men. Would slap a fly and break his wrist ffs


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> You saw Mish post l mean ?
> 
> And FTR yes he would but then he insisted on starting 3 more accounts and made it perm but hey were all the bad guys aren't we..


Are there different rules for different abusive words? Like a certain swear word would get you a month ban but a different swear word gets you nothing, genuine question


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Few posts down mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203089-roy-nelson-brock-lesnar-122.html


LOL

more action than hollyoaks and emmerdale put 2geva


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> LOL
> 
> more action than hollyoaks and emmerdale put 2geva


no good looking women though sadly


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Are there different rules for different abusive words? Like a certain swear word would get you a month ban but a different swear word gets you nothing, genuine question


Its nothing to do with the word, its the context there used in, quite simple.

Oh and nice avi but will tell you like the other sad saps its COCOPOP ROKS, l never eat cocopops.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its nothing to do with the word, its the context there used in, quite simple.
> 
> Oh and nice avi but will tell you like the other sad saps its COCOPOP ROKS, l never eat cocopops.


Why am i a sad sap? :confused1: I love cocopops they're my favourite cereal FYI


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> You saw Mish post l mean ?
> 
> And FTR yes he would but then he insisted on starting 3 more accounts and made it perm but hey were all the bad guys aren't we..


No mate thread was deleted before I'd seen it but I know mish was on his best behaviour cos he was tryin to avoid bein banned

As for Barny the guy was just desperate to be apart of the forum. He weighed 9 stone ffs he'll never be hench now


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

lads i know this is a open forum but youve literally added about ten pages to this thread talking about something completely off topic and unhelpful :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

@stu8 so what's the situation right now? This thread is a bit long and muddled to see all your responses.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

stu8 said:


> lads i know this is a open forum but youve literally added about ten pages to this thread talking about something completely off topic and unhelpful :lol:


Lets steer it to the right direction,

I havent read all pages so excuse me if its been covered, has your mrs ever cheated?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Its nothing to do with the word, its the context there used in, quite simple.
> 
> Oh and nice avi but will tell you like the other sad saps its COCOPOP ROKS, l never eat cocopops.


What's the deal with coco pops? Keep seeing it mentioned :confused1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stu8 said:


> lads i know this is a open forum but youve literally added about ten pages to this thread talking about something completely off topic and unhelpful :lol:


No thread past 3 pages stays on topic


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> No mate thread was deleted before I'd seen it but I know mish was on his best behaviour cos he was tryin to avoid bein banned
> 
> As for Barny the guy was just desperate to be apart of the forum. He weighed 9 stone ffs he'll never be hench now


So you don't actually know the context of his post and the reason he was banned yet your posting snidy remarks then ?

Its like this, you don't like how the board is run, use another forum, there are plenty out there.

Continual questiong of mod decisions is going to lead to even more bans, and yes that is in the rules if you care to read them.

And as for Barnes, l couldn't give a monkeys how heavy he is, had he said " yes it was aimed at you he wouldn't have been banned, but he didn't did he, hog had to be the tough guy.

End of discussion on all point unless its via pm, this counts for all decisions made by the mod team.

Topic back on subject now please.


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

tamara said:


> @stu8 so what's the situation right now? This thread is a bit long and muddled to see all your responses.


-saw alot of texts from a lad at her work but didnt have time to read them

-shes never mentioned knowing him/names never came up and she always talk about work colleagues etc

-havent had chance to look again at messages as shes out tonight for a works do

-said shes staying at a work friends tonight so she can have some drinks but not said whos place

-im stressing like fcuk


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> So you don't actually know the context of his post and the reason he was banned yet your posting snidy remarks then ?
> 
> Its like this, you don't like how the board is run, use another forum, there are plenty out there.
> 
> ...


I know the context and reason mate, just seems to be an agenda at the minute. Not questionin your decision as a mod because I know thats against the rules

Feel free to pm me if you wanna continue the discussion if not have a pleasant evening

Pop Rock Gainz FTW


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stu8 said:


> lads i know this is a open forum but youve literally added about ten pages to this thread talking about something completely off topic and unhelpful :lol:


Why dont you check her monthly phone bill statements whike she's out see if pictures have been exchanged :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stu8 said:


> -saw alot of texts from a lad at her work but didnt have time to read them
> 
> -shes never mentioned knowing him/names never came up and she always talk about work colleagues etc
> 
> ...


A ; you really shouldn't have read her texts, snoops never find good news.

B ; if staying out is unusual for her then tell her your not happy about it and want her to come home.

C ; tell her you feel you cant trust her and you are ending it.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Option e


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

No chance of finding the other guy on Facebook/Twitter? A good ol stalk might ease your thoughts.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

theonlyjosh said:


> No chance of finding the other guy on Facebook/Twitter? A good ol stalk might ease your thoughts.


Really lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> I believe a member was banned today for using that word so be careful.
> 
> I may be wrong tho. Why dont you say it and if you dont get banned then its safe to assume that was not the reason for the ban and the T word is safe to say much like tellin people to fuk off





Mr_Morocco said:


> Dont chat it man, who got banned for using that word?





Mr_Morocco said:


> The mods are good like that i suppose, you can tell someone to fvck off no problems :thumbup1:


Wow do we have a nice little gang forming? Guys mish was banned for yet again using inappropriate language thinking it was funny, B4PJS had a temp ban for his attitude towards another MOD this was extended to a permanent ban for trying to rejoin and cause sh1t

Now some of you may not like this and to be fair guys the MOD team does not care as lately there has been certain members jumping on other members for the smallest of reasons and thinking it was funny.

So the choice is yours pack it in or be banned and go to another forum, it is nothing personnel nor is it abusing MOD powers we are for the good of the board and this pack mentality is not good for the board.

Members will be banned if you do not like it then speak to @Lorian or @Katy don't try to be smart and bring it up in threads.......

If you feel I have abused my powers then feel free to contact admin about this as well.

Thank have a good night


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I see a few things going on though.

First of all, if her phone is not have a passcode then chances are she is not hiding anything.

Do the math here, if she had no passcode to get into the phone and as you said just swipe it, then I doubt she is up to something.

If the texts were in any way some kind of something going on, they would be deleted if it had no code to get into the phone, but they were there, and no code needed to read.

My logic suggests it is just a dude chatting with her about work and random crap.

Now, you on the other hand are playing with fire letting your emotions and specifically jealousy run your thoughts.

This is a logical question you need to ask, not an emotional response to a situation that YOU put yourself into.

Look, you had to be a bit more jealous than curious, other wise you would not have swiped the phone.

Now that you want to do something about this, you will have many bad consequences to any action of doing anything but nothing.

You ask her, she will be upset with you snooping around, then think you don't trust her.

Bad ending.

Now, your jealously will eat you alive wondering, this will turn to some other kind of negative thing that will actually drive her away.

If you try and read it later on and she catches you, that wont turn out well.

You have an opportunity for growth here, you let this go, you forget that you even looked, tell her you think the world of her, and that you are happy with her, then give her a hug.

Jealousy, control, possessiveness, insecurity, all are negative attributes which no man should be using, or hold onto. If you hold onto these over time, the very person you are doing them to, you will push them away.

This in my opinion has nothing to do with her fooling around, and everything to do with you actually being jealous about this situation.

The opportunity I was talking about is to learn how this made you feel, and not to do the very thing you are thinking of doing.

By not allowing this situation to control your emotions, you will learn from this situation and be a better, more trusting man.

This happened for a reason, and not the reason you are looking at.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wanted to put some other thoughts down because the very same type of thing happened to me with my first wife.

Too bad the thread is closed.

PM sent to OP expanding my position/opinion.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd like to reiterate what @Milky and @Pscarb have said.

I like a laugh and a bit of banter but some of you are taking it too far and tbh it's starting to get very silly.

It's especially disappointing as most of you doing it I quite like some of the excellent threads that have been discussed in the male animal.

However I will always put the board interest first and that means supporting the other mods. I've been a member here since 2005 and believe me there's been lots of good members who thought they were above the rules here and although I've liked them they have been banned.

So don't jeopardise a good thing please.

If you want to have sly but obvious digs at moderators the result will be a ban. Don't bother coming back with a 'what did I say' type response because if you truly don't know then you shouldn't be allowed to write freely anyway.

We know when it's a dig and we really don't care if someone gets banned. No one pays for this site so it's up to us if you are allowed to post.

Sure you can complain to Lorian but seriously when we explain what total bellends people have been with their silly little games they always stay banned. So please, don't bother risking it.


----------

